# a challenge!



## Alicia

I have seen much talented art here...but is there anyone who draws dragons...?  Pix help me with my writing and I like collecting dragon pix, and would like to add a few more.  I have yet to see a really good pic of a wyvern...particularly a red one


----------



## shandril

well here is a couple of pic's plus an address if you are into sketches

http://www.skreap.com/Dragons/


----------



## Alicia

Thanx for the pix (I especially like the red wyvern with the black background.  I also enjoyed lookin' at the sketches...are you the artist behind them...?


----------



## kyektulu

*The red dragon has been a personal favorite of mine for years it is just how I envision a dragon to look like. I even did a HUGE painting of it on my old flat wall! When I moved an old man got my old flat, appaently it took him 5 layers of paint to paint over it... oops! 
 The artist is Paul Jauques.*


----------



## Tim Bond

cool, but, too bad.

hope you got a picture of it before it got painted over. 

most who do good art have all lost artwork at some time and 
can feel for you and know what that must feel like. 
alot of people with an interest in art also read - who knew.


----------



## kyektulu

*Thanks Tim, Luckily I do have a photo or two with my pic on... I have learnt from my mistake, now I paint on canvas board! 

I would REALLY love to put up some of my artwork on here but I still dont know how to make the pictures small enough.. I thought that by just making the image size smaller it would be able to be attached but that hasnt worked....  

I will learn how to use photo shop, fireworks and paint shop pro 9 one day! 
*


----------



## Tim Bond

well even if u lost one peice of work on one wall - i don't think i would really call it a mistake. many greats paint on walls. some cool paintings on the walls of some resturants and caffe's all look cool and even if vulnerable to interior re-design - could never be called a real mistake - just daring, art that carries a little risk with regards to rent controls and change of tenets.

if you get another opportunity to do cool work on a wall - interior or exterior don't let one loss stop you - people always remember the resturant wall painting a few years back.

even if its gone. 

glad you got pictures - i don't think you made any mistakes.


----------



## An8el

Talk about temporary art - I designed my best dragon for a backdrop on a stage production; about fifteen feet long dragon! Have a pic somewhere, but it's not digital, and it's in storage.

So it goes... My solution is to just make another one - I save the pattern or the original art that I enlarged.


----------



## Teir

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *Thanks Tim, Luckily I do have a photo or two with my pic on... I have learnt from my mistake, now I paint on canvas board!
> 
> I would REALLY love to put up some of my artwork on here but I still dont know how to make the pictures small enough.. I thought that by just making the image size smaller it would be able to be attached but that hasnt worked....
> 
> I will learn how to use photo shop, fireworks and paint shop pro 9 one day!
> *



if in photoshop, and decreasing the size is not sufficient enough to lower the memory enough to allow you to post, change the format. Jpeg images require less memory then psp files. When youve finished resizing, and go to save, just select a jpeg as the file type. *shrug* worked in my case


----------



## An8el

I use a tiny free program on windows called  "irfanview." It's really simple and does all of the image manipulating that I need to make photos tiny, etc. for posting on my website. So you don't have to get huge, expensive programs to do what you need...not to discourage you from learning them "one day."


----------



## Teir

you dont have to pay for those programs at all if your neighbour 
is an I.T guy


----------



## Rosemary

Just thought I would 'post' these sites for you.  Both artists do very nice Fantasy art, some of which I was very impressed with.

http://socar.epilogue.net/

http://www.MCarnaham.com


----------



## Alicia

Thanx for the links, Rosemary! I especially liked "Green Sky" and "Hare Thing" from the first one. Although...there was that one in the second link...


----------



## Rosemary

Glad you enjoyed it Alicia.  There are so many sites like these, and most of them apppear to have very good quality artists.  One could spend hours just browsing through each site, fighting the urge to purchase! 

I love to see how each artists portrays a particular subject matter in so many ways.  Using various mediums as well gives the final effect a different aspect.


----------



## Alicia

Too true...too true!!!


----------



## Dachux

i can give some links for some cute, nice, perishing dragons 

http://www.justinsweet.com/GALLERY/ILLUSTRATIONS/HTML/007_WHTDRAGN.html
http://www.justinsweet.com/GALLERY/ILLUSTRATIONS/HTML/045_whtdragon.html
http://www.markzug.com/Zuglordofthedefile.htm
http://www.markzug.com/Gatekeeper.htm
http://www.carlcritchlow.com/spinedwurm.html
http://www.carlcritchlow.com/formofdragon.html


----------



## Alicia

Thanx for the links!  There's some excellent art work there...especially Sweet's colloection.  Fantastic!  But I think my most favorite was "GateKeeper".
But maybe that's just because black is my favorite colour


----------



## Dachux

yep! I like Justin Sweet artworks too. There is something about Rubenss and Goija in them - i mean the sense of color and style of brush touch.


----------



## Alicia

Yes, there IS something about his work.  It conveys the movement, and the emotion, of the scene depicted.  It's like you're there; makes you feel like you're a part of it.  Absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Dachux

so do I 

just today i discovered his website, and it got me! I can't stop browsing thought galleries... and I don't know why. Like you want more an more... he wants you to give him your little thinger, and then he takes all your hand and mind. 

I think this has to do something with the energy and atmosphere... these sketch like drawing make you to complete the work in your mind... really geat 

About this artis I learned though trading card game "Magic: The Gathering". That was quite long time ago. I liked the ilustrations he made, but I have never taken a closer look to his works. Now, when I have done it, I feel stunned.

Now I have to do some sketches for my own composition, and my mind is poping... it doesn't stop... can't gather my thoughts - so funny for me.


----------



## Alicia

So you're an artist too?  Very cool!  Drawing isn't much my thing (although my mom is one - go fig.)I can draw, but it takes me a really long time and I don't get as much satisfaction out of it as I do from writing.  I just do drawings for special occassions (I once drew a '93 Harley Davidson Heritage for my hubby's birthday - that kind of thing).  
I hope you plan on posting some of your work in the forum!  I'd like to see it.


----------



## Rosemary

Wonderful sites to get lost in Dachux, so thank you very much.

I rather liked the 2nd white dragon, depicting the speed of flight.  I must agree, some of the other pictures were worked with some wonderful colours and others full of fine detail.  

Will probably return for another look!


----------



## Dachux

you are wellcome...

the 2nd dragon is called Eternal Dragon. I can say that it looks like one. This was the first picture wich I saw and really enjoyed from Sweet's gallerys. And also I am enjoying it much more cos I have it in my card collection  (I have already mentioned about M:TG - it is the Scourge set)

hm... nice idea about posting artworks... truly I can't say I have many works about fantasy and science fiction themes... but some I have made... my friends like them alot


----------



## Rosemary

Dachux said:
			
		

> you are wellcome...
> 
> the 2nd dragon is called Eternal Dragon. I can say that it looks like one. This was the first picture wich I saw and really enjoyed from Sweet's gallerys. And also I am enjoying it much more cos I have it in my card collection  (I have already mentioned about M:TG - it is the Scourge set)
> 
> hm... nice idea about posting artworks... truly I can't say I have many works about fantasy and science fiction themes... but some I have made... my friends like them alot


Why not give it a try?  You never know what might happen.


----------



## Dachux

you mean I can post some pictures right here?


----------



## Dachux

ok, if you really want, then here I go


----------



## Alicia

WOW!!!  Fantastic!!!  Looks like "Gandalf the Grey", very cool.  Is that charcole?  Totally, totally awesome!!!  Hope to see more!!!


----------



## Dachux

thx  



> WOW!!! Fantastic!!! Looks like "Gandalf the Grey", very cool. Is that charcole? Totally, totally awesome!!! Hope to see more!!!


Yes, it is really "Gandalf the Grey" - I am glad you are enjoying it...

I was taking part in drawing contest, and then I had idea to draw Gandlaf... so I did it ! and it became a part of a gift to my friend...

mmm, no, it's not really charcoal. I have draw it on the black sheet of paper with white pencil... sow it gives a feeling that charakter is emerging from darkness...


----------



## Alicia

Very neat!  Have you done others on black paper with white pencil?


----------



## Dachux

yes, most of them are sketches  but some long time drawings, too.

To me it is nice change, cos it is little differen to draw on black background. When you are drawing on light background, all you have to do is think about shadows, falling shadows, midtones, you are working only with them. Then you can get form and shape. But on the black background you are drawing unlike, you are making only light. Final results may be likewise, but they are still different. I think that drawing on black paper ir more attractive. Everybody are used to see ordinary works with dark material on light background...


----------



## Alicia

I admit it IS quite striking.  I'd also imagine that it would be different working with a dark background, almost like working with a reflection of your own work as you create it - working with light instead of shadows.  My compliments on your talent (and daring - I have enough trouble working with shadows - LOL).  I hope to see more of your work soon!


----------



## Dachux

thx again, lol

you will make me blush 

I will look around and see for some good artworks, and try to post them here. And I hope I will see some of yours...


----------



## Rosemary

I thought your picture of Gandalf was just marvellous.  I have always loved the white on black pictures.  For some reason I usually feel there is something enigmatic about the character.

The closest I came to doing something along those lines were some of the intricate Australian flowers.  I cheated one year and painted on black velvet a picture of an Eagle.  Unfortunately, he has a twinkle in his eye!


----------



## Dachux

interesting story... 

You know, I can't imagine my drawings or paintings without experiments. It's like to live it the process and feel through your picture. You just have an idea and you blidly follow it. There is no other way back, just you must go ahead...


----------



## Rosemary

I too used to love experimenting with different colours and mediums.  Which types went well together.  Pastels and water colours together look very pretty but to me always seems to need something else to give it impact.  Unless of course it is a picture of softness and light - like mist over the water.  

I was trying to show my granddaughters a few tips on water colours and how to do a 'wash'.  They were very intrigued and put great effort into it.  Somehow the jar of water got tipped over and ran across some of their paintings - 'now we have a real wash, grandma' they were quick to point out!


----------



## Dachux

so one more picture of mine, what is worth to see. It is kind of copy, cos it is really an oil painting, but I made it in one of graphics techniques.


----------



## Alicia

Cool pic...wish I could see the oil original!



			
				Dachux said:
			
		

> I will look around and see for some good artworks, and try to post them here. And I hope I will see some of yours...


 
The only "work" I have posted here is a story in the "Critiques" section titled "A Story in Progress..."

As for my own drawings...I include the following. I should warn you I love working with lines. I wish I could post a pic of the motorcycle but it is way too big to scan and send. If I ever get a camera that work tho...









Sorry, they're so shoddy...both are made up of a series of lines.


----------



## Dachux

Alicia said:
			
		

> I should warn you I love working with lines. I wish I could post a pic of the motorcycle but it is way too big to scan and send. If I ever get a camera that work tho...


 
There is nothing to warn about 

The line is just one of forms (like tone, shape, form, rhythm, space) how you can express yourself in art. To my mind, works with line has a temptating touch of graphic style. 

I would like to see your motorcycle picture, too pity it's not possible.


----------



## Dachux

recently I drawed some sketch of a dragon for my artwork, and then I decided to post it here, as you enjoy them


----------



## Alicia

Very cool sketch, Dachux!  You truly are talented!


----------



## Dachux

thx, again


----------



## Alicia

You're welcome!  Lookin' forward to seein' more!


----------



## Dachux

i have find some more dragon pictures (these aren't mine ))


----------



## Dachux

and here are more...


----------



## Dachux

and... more


----------



## Alicia

Fantastic!!!  Thank you so much Dachux!!!!  I especially love the "serpentine" ones.  Very, very cool!!!


----------



## Rosemary

They are just magnificent Dachux...so good I couldn't pick out a 'best' one....

You have used the colours so well....


----------



## Dachux

O, it's nothing... I just have find them long time ago, so I remembered about them and posted here. 

These dragons  are made by different artists... but they all are ilustrarions for trading card game. But I still enjoy them 

I am glad that you feel the same.

maybe I will try to find something what I have made by myself  (and post them later here)


----------



## Rosemary

That would be wonderful Dachux.  

I just love seeing well executed paintings and drawings.


----------



## Dachux

I have done different kind of artworks and I am still doing, cos I am learning. Most of them are like tasks but I have done many compisitions on my own. However, not all of them I can refer to fantasy or science fiction. Still I like to show you some more of my works. I will try to look for some...


----------



## Alicia

Anxiously waiting....


----------



## dwndrgn

Ok, so who's going to draw me a dragon that reads???


----------



## Dachux

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Ok, so who's going to draw me a dragon that reads???


 
no problem


----------



## Dachux

ok, I couldn't find anything more interesting... but these I have drawn some time ago...


----------



## Dachux

If I will have some spare time... I got nice idea about dragon who is reading  I will try to catch him on paper...


----------



## Alicia

Love the Praying Mantis!!!


----------



## Dachux

thx...  

and here is more


----------



## dwndrgn

Ooh, very nice stuff!  Now I'm impatiently awaiting...


----------



## Dachux

yeah, it might take time (actually lot of it)


----------



## dwndrgn

I can wait.  Good things come to those who wait.  At least, that's what they say.


----------



## Dachux

lol - ok


----------



## Dachux

so this idea about dragon, who is reading, really got me...  

and it bothered me for some while and than I decided to put my concept on paper  I had great time and that was funny to make that kind of sketches... that was pleasure... btw... thx, dwndrgn

here you can see something comic like...


----------



## Dachux

nice book-loving dragon... he knows precisely what to do with them...


----------



## Dachux

If you enjoy them, I could post some more in future


----------



## kyektulu

*Wud be great to see more of your sketches!*


----------



## Alicia

Great pics!  I love the book-loving dragon!  Very cool!  (being a book lover and dragon lover myself!)  Great work....keep 'em coming!


----------



## Dachux

incoming more


----------



## Marky Lazer

Great! I like 'em!


----------



## Dachux

ty 

I have some more nice ideas about this theme in my mind, so in nearest future, I will post them here


----------



## Alicia

Love the drawings, Dachux!  I especially love the one on the left - but both of them are really great!  You do fantastic work!  My compliments!


----------



## Dachux

really thx you all, that keeps me going


----------



## Dachux

just yesterday I drew this sketch... 

I was sitting in the kitchen and watching my arm's reflestion on the metallic bowl. You can guess, that I was quite bored in that time. But it was interesting to look at my reformed reflection. And then to me came an idea about spherical solid, wich is reflecting everything around it, but we can't weigh it or  even see, cause we are seeing with it... or with them... 

So here is dragon eye with the book's reflection on it, of course he is reading it


----------



## Rosemary

What a great idea Dachux...and so well depicted


----------



## Marky Lazer

Whao! That last one is _really_ good. You should make a cover if someone from here writes a fantasy about dragons


----------



## Dachux

ty very much 

last week I have made conception: how a pupil of an eye is transforming into a pencil. I heard a some sort of riddle about pencils, that when you are gazing at them from the front side, they are looking just like pupils. That thought got me and I can show you the result:


----------



## Dachux

and thx Marky you too, you are all really grate mates. I can honesty say that you all inspirit me to draw fantasy art. I have found out, that I like it very much 

I am not just drawing dragons, but I cought this theme, and here I am - posting more and more of them


----------



## Marky Lazer

Dachux said:
			
		

> and thx Marky you too, you are all really grate mates. I can honesty say that you all inspirit me to draw fantasy art. I have found out, that I like it very much
> 
> I am not just drawing dragons, but I cought this theme, and here I am - posing more and more of them


I just had a great idea: http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/8633-challenge-dragon.html#post154691


----------



## Dachux

wow! that's nice of you


----------



## ras'matroi

What do you think about this?
Batteld my scanner for it. 
Really!!!!!


----------



## Alicia

Verrrrry cool!  My compliments, Dachux!


----------



## cornelius

cool, might drop off one of my drawseltjes here


----------



## Dachux

hei thx, Alicia 

This I drew today, some few hours ago - Flying skeleton dragon, hope you will like it too...


----------



## Dachux

ras'matroi said:
			
		

> What do you think about this?
> Batteld my scanner for it.
> Really!!!!!


 
I think it's nice, it has got some really charming smile


----------



## Dachux

cornelius said:
			
		

> cool, might drop off one of my drawseltjes here


 
I would like to see them... indeed


----------



## ras'matroi

thx. Was my first try on a dragon.

Your picture looks great.


----------



## Marky Lazer

What else you do draw but dragons, Dachux?


----------



## Alicia

Love the skeleton dragon!  (I have a thing for skeletons!)  
Have you ever drawn any other skeleton dragons?


----------



## Dachux

hm... as I am still learning, huh, I can't say when we stop to do that - lol - but it's true we never stop to achieve new things and to get new experience. Mostly I am doing academic art... like painting with oil, drawing gyps (you may be familiar with nice greek and roman gods statues and portraits, and so on and on...) I really enjoy making (it doesn't make difference to draw or paint) portrait. Resently (that was the time when I become quite active in this forum  I had exhibitoin in the city where I live, and there was one of my selfportraits. Maybe later I will be able to post it here... getting away from theme...

ok, actually I draw everything that interests me...  

you can feel free and give me some tasks... I would like to try my hand and skill on them


----------



## Dachux

got to leave for some time... but I will back in few hours. Than I will try to give answers on your questions...


----------



## dwndrgn

I really like your latest drawings! I'm glad that fantasy art is inspiring you. In fact, check out my avatar...

*Edited to add: I forgot to ask if I could use your drawing as an avatar.  Please just let me know if you'd like me to change it.


----------



## Dachux

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> *Edited to add: I forgot to ask if I could use your drawing as an avatar. Please just let me know if you'd like me to change it.


 
hehe... this is really the best compliment and my work's appreciation, what I have ever had


----------



## Dachux

Alicia said:
			
		

> Love the skeleton dragon! (I have a thing for skeletons!)
> Have you ever drawn any other skeleton dragons?


 
Up with sceleton and bone dragons? 

yep, I like them too. This was just a pick in my mind and in the less than then minutes I put it on the paper... actually this is the first skeleton dragon for me, but you know... I just have one exciting idea about bone dragon, so first I will have to draw it (I haven't done it jet), scan and post it here for you


----------



## Alicia

COOL!  Thanx, Dachux!  I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for it!


----------



## Dachux

ok, but it will take a while 

If you like to see something other from my works not just the dragons, than here you can look at this peculiar drawing:

You can see me and my brother - lol - we don't look like this in real life, but who knows...  This drawing is called "Priest greeting", cause it refers to MMORPG "World of Warcraft" and we both are playing undead priests. So one fine night, having insomnia, I caught the moment when I am greeting my brother with graceful bow.


----------



## Marky Lazer

Don't you have a Deviant Art account where we can see everything you got? I don't like to kiss butt, but this is really nice!


----------



## Dachux

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> Don't you have a Deviant Art account where we can see everything you got? I don't like to kiss butt, but this is really nice!


 
Honestly I don't have one, cause I am drawing scetches like this only one month, but looks like I will have to make it very soon...


----------



## Marky Lazer

Go! Now! Hurry!


----------



## Dachux

hm... maybe you could suggest me where to make it better?


----------



## cornelius

I couldn't. "nice work" isn't strong enough for what I think when looking at your work. May you throw seeds of your talent, so we can harvest and cherish it.


----------



## Dachux

Bones, bones... what about skulls? 

Here is the dragon, which I have promised to Alicia. Kind of nice creature. He is made out of skulls, with the darkness he also spreads over-taking fear... hm...not telling any more... you can see all by yourselves.


----------



## Marky Lazer

Could you draw a tree in that style?


----------



## Alicia

Very cool, Dachux!  I now have the "Skull Dragon" as the background for my desktop!


----------



## Dachux

o, thx, thx...

you are making me blush again


----------



## Dachux

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> Could you draw a tree in that style?


 
sure, but what kind of tree? maybe an oak? 

It's easyer when you know something more or what is required to be drawn. But actually I feel copletely free to experiment on my own.

I can do everything, but it is only matter of time...


----------



## Asariel

I would like to congratulate all of you who've drawn something and posted it up here! I saw some really amazing work! I seem not to be alllowed to post up images just yet (not at 15 posts yet) but I will post some dragons up soon... in the meantime i put them up in the Chronicles Network Gallery... if you wish, go take a look, and tell me your oppinion.

Keep it up all of you artists!


----------



## Dachux

thx, and hope to see some of your work soon


----------



## Dachux

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> Could you draw a tree in that style?


 
As you can see I have draw some kinds of trees, hope that you like them 

This one is about living tree spirit with root's like toes. Maybe not so long time ago he was wandering around searching for his essence. Or maybe these are just funny looking roots...


----------



## Marky Lazer

Looks like nails 

I like it, it's simple and mysterious and funny and a tree...


----------



## Dachux

More trees...

Midnight, delicate touch of moonlight, queer light falling, lonely tree.


----------



## Dachux

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> Looks like nails
> 
> I like it, it's simple and mysterious and funny and a tree...


 
lol, nice to hear that


----------



## Dachux

and last one for this time:

I made this etching under impression of Anthony S. Waters work "Mycosynth Lattice". Most people, who has seen this work, say that it looks like trees.


----------



## Asariel

Dachux, I love your style, simple and squiggly and yet each and every picture has a mood, and emotion attached to it. What media do you use? Graphite Pencil? Charcoal? Ink?


----------



## Dachux

ty 
most of my works you can see here are actually very short time sketches. I make them in my spare time cos it doesn't take a lot of time (I don't have it too much ) Therefore I use material what I have in that moment. Usually it is pencil. But also I enjoy working with ink, pastels and sanguina. Resently I started to achieve charcoal too. I like to make experiments. 

But speaking more serious I paint with oil. Only I haven't made any fantasy or sci-fi related paintings (till now).


----------



## cornelius

Damn, they're absolutely great! you're style is breath taking? How long have you been working on those? 

My rating: **********


----------



## Dachux

cornelius said:
			
		

> Damn, they're absolutely great! you're style is breath taking? How long have you been working on those?
> 
> My rating: **********


 
wow! thx, for breath-taking compliments.

I might disapoint you but - 2 first pics took about an hour (if you count together - I drew them today) First I get them in my head, and when I have them, it's only up to grab paper, something to draw with... and ahead! 
Speaking about etching... mmm... hard to say... this isn't kind of work you can complete in one turn. I was working on it for one month, about once a week. It has many stages to compete till you get the result.


----------



## cornelius

Only one hour? damn, talent must fizlle out of your ears then ( which is meant as a good thing) I have some work as well, but I kinda lack talent and therefore also time to make something out of it.

Etching is kinda timetaking indeed. Had a workshop on it at school, but we weren't allowed to take the results home... I made an Orc.


----------



## Dachux

cornelius said:
			
		

> I have some work as well, but I kinda lack talent and therefore also time to make something out of it.


 
I really liked to see some of them. 

Yes, the time works against us. Too pity. But that doesn't mean that I will not try to tick it!

about etching - this was my fist work in this tehnique


----------



## Rosemary

*Dachux*, I really loved your trees...just marvellous.  I do hope you can find the time to set up your site so that we can view more of these wonderful pictures and sketches...
Something I regret a little, is not continuing with my art...Oh well, at least I can appreciate other artists great works. 

*Cornelius...*I do hope we get to see you take up etching again.  I am sure we would all enjoy that very much...


----------



## cornelius

I doubt it, since my etch wasn't good at all... it was even worse than the poem I Posted...

The sketches might find there way here next weekend, Me and my scanner have like a bit of a cold war going on. It refuses all co-operation...


----------



## Asariel

I personally end up using mechanical pencil. Different strengths ofcourse. Its a useful tool because its allways sharp and at hand. It does get repetitive, since most textures and shadings come out to the same result. 

1 Hour? Wow, dachux, you seem to really have time at hand. I have to complete a sketch in around 15 minutes, and then usually something else comes across and i must leae the paper and pencil... If only spare time were more abundant!  ^^


----------



## Dachux

Rosemary said:
			
		

> I do hope you can find the time to set up your site so that we can view more of these wonderful pictures and sketches...


 
I think that it will be very soon. Maybe I will spare some time to do it in holidays. But do not doubt - I will let you know!




> Me and my scanner have like a bit of a cold war going on. It refuses all co-operation...


 
 you know, this seems familiar... really like scanners dislike humans.



> I personally end up using mechanical pencil. Different strengths ofcourse. Its a useful tool because its allways sharp and at hand. It does get repetitive, since most textures and shadings come out to the same result.


 
I use it too cos it is convenient for everything. Mostly I am working with it on short-term works. But you can't make high quality strich with it.


----------



## dwndrgn

Wonderful trees!  I especially like the 'moon' one as it's as if the tree is about to play ball with the moon...


----------



## Dachux

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Wonderful trees! I especially like the 'moon' one as it's as if the tree is about to play ball with the moon...


 
ty 

I remember that I always liked to draw trees, even when I was very, very small girl. I don't know really why, but whenever I started to draw something, that something turned to be a tree. There was funny event: when I started to go to school my brother was already learning in 8th class. He had to make homeworks in drawing lessons. Ofcourse he hadn't made them and had many debts. So my parents were sitting, drawing and painting all his missing works for the next day, when he had to gave them away. I took my part in this fuss. You can guess what I drawed  no surpise - a tree. My brother colected it and showed it next morning to his teacher. No more surprises - the teacher did not even suspected that drawing was made by 8 years jonger child. O, well my brother still had good mark in drawing but I don't remember how looked drawing I made. Bit queery - about me and trees. I haven't drawed them so vigorously till this...

But know, when my brother is dealing with art, he always asks for my advice.


----------



## cornelius

I Am planning to scan the sketches I've made, If my scanner alowes me, that is, and I want to enhance them by modding them a bit in photoshop. They're in black and white ( and, as you can see in this thread, things in black and white can be astonishingly beautiful). I drew an Orc, my idea of an Ogre and an Akhborad ( a self invented race from my book, the chronicles). I must say that the twolast ones failed, but I could make a decent sketch out of that orc. I will try to put them on.


----------



## Alicia

WOW! I've been out of the loop for awhile!

So many posts! So little time!

Cornelius, looking forward to seeing your sketches!

Dachux, haven't heard from ya in awhile! Hope you haven't dropped off the face of the Earth or anything! I have really enjoyed your work, especially the trees. You have a way about them that brings them to life while at the same time making them etherial. I agree with DwnDrgn tho, my favorite is the one with the moon.  Excellent work!


----------



## Dachux

ty  

not really, but I was quite busy making logotypes (I am still working on them). And the time just disappeared for me.Therefore I enjoy this slight return even more  Also I paid a bit attention to my web gallery. It's nothing remarkable and there is still much to do, but if you feel that you can spare some time take a look here: http://daccux.deviantart.com/

funny, but writing this post in my mind is poping images of trees, they are luring me to draw them... and the deep shadow of reckless dragon is passing over them.


----------



## cornelius

this is beyond my vocabulaire...

* stares with mouth open *
...
damn. this is an 11 on ten...


----------



## Alicia

You are most welcome! 

It sounds like you HAVE been busy!  I checked out your gallery - fantastic!  You are very good with black and white but my favortie was "Under Cover V1", really great...it has a certain "mystery" to it.

I hope you post more pix of trees (I'm simply mad about trees!) and I look forward to the one you described, with the dragon...very exciting idea! 

OH!  I almost forgot...but I used your pic (the tree with the moon) as my avatar on another forum I belong to (whenever asked about the avatar, I have given full credit to you).  I hope this is okay...if not just let me know and I will change my avatar.  If you'd like to check it out the site is:
http://www.magickalforest.com/index.php

Just look for any posts by freedomspirit.


----------



## Rosemary

Some of your work is just wonderful Dachux, I particularly like the less detailed art work (my style preference)  ...I wished I had kept up my art studies !

I loved the Magical Forest Site, Alicia.  The glorious green and the Celtic designs.


----------



## Alicia

Rosemary said:
			
		

> I loved the Magical Forest Site, Alicia. The glorious green and the Celtic designs.


 
Glad you enjoyed it...stop in for a stroll anytime!


----------



## Dachux

cornelius said:
			
		

> this is beyond my vocabulaire...
> 
> * stares with mouth open *
> ...
> damn. this is an 11 on ten...


 
 ty you so much, but like I said, I still have to work and upload some more...


----------



## Dachux

Alicia said:
			
		

> OH! I almost forgot...but I used your pic (the tree with the moon) as my avatar on another forum I belong to (whenever asked about the avatar, I have given full credit to you).


 
no, it pleases me very much  ty all for enjoying my works... and some trees picks will income soon 

...and one more thank for the link - it's great!


----------



## Alicia

Dachux said:
			
		

> no, it pleases me very much  ty all for enjoying my works... and some trees picks will income soon
> 
> ...and one more thank for the link - it's great!


 
Ooooo...lookin' forward to the trees! 

And you are most welcome for the link.  Enjoy!


----------



## Dachux

As you can see I have made some sketches. I started to draw interesting parts of tress but then they turned to be more surreal... so I intended for them to be similar with tree spirits... 

maybe some of them I will turn in real artworks, but now they are just for fun  

P.S. I am very close to finishing the logotype, on wich I am vorking lately. Possibly you liked to have some peek too


----------



## Alicia

Dachux said:
			
		

> P.S. I am very close to finishing the logotype, on wich I am vorking lately. Possibly you liked to have some peek too


 
Ooooo, I wanna peek! 

As for your sketches...NEATO! I would love to see more! You certainly have a way with trees - very cool!I especially love the one that kinda looks like a skull!  Awesome!


----------



## Dachux

I am back with a peek! so maybe I will have time to drop some more sketches. . . just for you 






and if you have interest, you can see here how I made it.


----------



## Alicia

Oh that is so cool!  I love how you made it!

You do fantastic work with emblems!    You have a heck of a lot more talent than me!


----------



## joecalkins

Here's a dragon picture a did a few years back. He's kind of oafish with his big belly. Makes me realize that I need to do a new dragon illustration. Anyway - there it is!


----------



## Alicia

WOW!  That rocks, Joe!  Have you done any other dragon pics?  I'd love to see them!


----------



## joecalkins

Thanks! I'll see if I can dig up some others. I'm sure there are more dragons lurking on my hard drive somewhere


----------



## BookStop

Joe - Your pics look great on afterburnsf!


----------



## cornelius

nice work


----------

